# كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يؤكد خبراء السعادة الزوجية أن العلاقة بين الزوجة وبين أهل الزوج تحتاج إلى الكثير من حسن الظن والاستعداد للتغاضي عن الأمور الصغيرة حتر ترسو الحياة الزوجية على بر الأمان . وينصحك الخبراء عزيزتي زوجة بإلتماس العذر لأهل الزوج في أي إجراء يقومون به لأن هذا السلوك يجعلهم آخر الأمر يوقنون بأنك جزء منهم لا دخيلة عليهم، ويكون ذلك بمحاولة نسيان ما جعلك تنفرين من التعامل معهم في أسرع وقت، وذلك بأن تكون البسمة الحانية هي أول ما يروه في وجهك عند لقياك. 

واليك الارشادات التالية : 

ـ تأكدي من أن جانباً كبيراً من عوامل نجاح حياتك الزوجية يتوقف على حسن العلاقة بينك وبين أهله.. حتى يتأكد من أنك أضفت جدياً إلى حياته بدلاً من الإحساس بأنك تحاولين القضاء على صلته الوثيقة بأهله. 

ـ إذا حدث أي خلاف بينك وبين زوجك لا تذكري أي شيء يسيء إلى أهله نتيجة لتصرفاتهم معك فيشعر بأنك غريبة عنه.. في حين إنه كان يعتقد أنه بزواجك منه أصبح أهل بمثابة أهلك فلا تجعليه يأسف على ذلك. 

ـ إذا حدث خلاف بينك وبين حماتك لا تجعلي الأمر يتطور إلى أن يجد زوجك نفسه إلى موقف حرج بالمفاضلة بين زوجته وأمه.. وأيهما ينصف وإلى أي جانب ينحاز.. فأمه مهما كان الأمر ومهما قست عليك فهي دائماً على حق.. من وجهة نظره ويتمنى أن تكون كذلك بالنسبة لك.
ـ مهما حدث من زوجك من تصرفات لا ترضين عنها لا تحاولي الشكوى منه لأمه، فهي مهما كانت متعاطفة معك فإنها لا تنسى أنه ابنها وإنها هي المسؤولة عما وصلت إليه أخلاقه وتصرفاته ونظرته إلى الناس، فتعتقد إنك تنقدينها بطريقة خفية وبذلك تخسرين عطفها عليك وشعورها الطيب نحوك، كما أنها قد تظن إنك إذا كنت تشكين زوجك إلى أمه وهي من تكون بالنسبة إليه 

ـ فماذا تكون شكواك منه للآخرين.. ويمكن أن يؤدي ذلك إلى غضبها عليك مما يؤدي إلى أن تقف منك موقفاً عدائياً قد يؤثر في علاقتك مع زوجك لأنها بدلاً من أن تتدخل لنصرتك ستعمل على زيادة تأثر علاقته بك. 

ـ اعلمي أن الخلافات بينك وبين أهل زوجك تظل عالقة بذهنه مهما بذلت بعد ذلك من جهد لتصفية الأمور.. وهو عندما يشعر بأنك لست على وئام مع أهله ولو لفترة قصيرة يعتقد أن أي صفاء بينك وبينهما لا أساس له من الواقع.. وإلا كان من الأفضل عدم حدوث مثل هذا الخلاف حتى ولو كان بسيطاً. 

ـ اعلمي أن مجاملتك الصادقة لأهل زوجك.. تعمل عمل السحر في علاقتك مع زوجك.. بل يجب أن تحثيه على الاتصال بهم من حين لآخر.. والسؤال عن المريض وزيارته إن أمكن.. وعليك أن تسهمي في هذا الشأن حتى ولو بمكالمة تليفونية ومراقبة الأحداث التي تقع في محيطهم فتتقدمين بالتهنئة في المسرات والمواساة في الملمات حتى يشعروا بأنك فرد أصيل من عائلتهم. 

ـ اظهري لزوجك إن إنتماءك له مرتبط بإنتماءك لأسرته وذلك بذكر حسناتهم وحسن معاملتهم لك واهتمامك بكل شؤونهم.. كل ذلك دون مبالغة أو مغالاة حتى لا يظن إنك تظهرين غير ما تبطنين. 

ـ لا تسيئي أبداً إلى أهل زوجك حتى لو كان زوجك نفسه متبرماً منهم وصدرت منه إساءة إليهم فلا تندفعي في إخراج كل ما يعتمل في نفسك تجاههم وتأخذي في تعديد مساوئهم، فإنه لا يلبث أن ينسى إساءته لأهله ولكنه لن ينسى أبداً إساءتك لهم فالزوجة العاقلة هي التي تفضل بين زوجها وبين تصرفات أهله.. فهو ليس مسؤولاً عن هذه التصرفات فلا يجب معاقبته عليها.

ـ تجنبي أن تتطور المجاملات بينك وبين أهل زوجك إلى الحدث الذي تشعرين فيه أنها أصبحت تشكل عبئاً نفسياً عليك.. يصعب الخلاص منه.. وإذا ما حاولت أن تتوقفي أو تضعي حداً تخشين أن تظهرين في صورة التي كانت تجاملهم من أ<ل كسب رضاهم.. ولكي تتجنبي هذا الوضع المقلق.. اعملي منذ البداية على أن تكون العلاقة بينك وبين أهل زوجك علاقة متزنة ليست بالفاترة ولا بالمبالغ فيها.. 

ـ الزوجة العاقلة هي من تتجنب التمسك برأيها في توافه الأمور حتى لا تتسبب في إيجاد فجوة في التعامل مع الأطراف الأخرى بل تجعلهم يوقنون بأنها تحرص على راحة الجميع وتتجنب ما يمكن أن يسيء إليهم. 

ـ حاولي أن تكون الخلافات مهما صغرت بينك وبين زوجك محصورة في نطاق بيتك ولا تتعدى شخصيتكما. 

ـ إذا حدث خلاف أو عتاب أمام والديه أو أحد من أفراد أسرته.. لا تظهري له اهتماماً وانهيه أمامهم حتى لا تهيئي الفرصة لتدخلهم وحتى لا تجدين نفسك منساقة للعمل بآرائهم مع إعطاء إنطباعاً بأنك تحرصين على العلاقة بينك وبين زوجك فلا تجعليه يقف منك موقف المدافع عن نفسه أو الناقد لتصرفاتك أمامهم​


----------



## sara2003 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

*بجد موضوع غايه الروعه مرسى ليك على نصايحك وكمان الانسانه التى تحب جوزها من قلبها مهما عملوا [*B]فيها هتغفرهم ده مش بايدها ده من محبتها لجوزها[/B]


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



sara2003 قال:


> *بجد موضوع غايه الروعه مرسى ليك على نصايحك وكمان الانسانه التى تحب جوزها من قلبها مهما عملوا [*B]فيها هتغفرهم ده مش بايدها ده من محبتها لجوزها[/B]



صح كلامك ميه ميه

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## rose24 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

*موضوع حلو ومفيد كلش
شكرا جزيلا على تعبك*


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



rose24 قال:


> *موضوع حلو ومفيد كلش
> شكرا جزيلا على تعبك*



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## sunny man (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

شكرا على عذه النصائح الغالية و انصح كل متزوجة قراءة هذا الموضوع


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

سلام المسيح

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على عذه النصائح الغالية و انصح كل متزوجة قراءة هذا الموضوع




شكرااااااا لتشجيعك ولمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> شكرا لك على الموضوع




شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## maro_marmar (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

بجد موضوع فى غاية الروعة وهيفيدنا جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك


----------



## mrmr120 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

بجد ياكاندى موضوع مهم اوى 
فعلا الخلافات الى بتبقى بين الزوح والزوجة 
بسبب حكايات الاهل وتدخلهم 
ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع المهم دة​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



maro_marmar قال:


> بجد موضوع فى غاية الروعة وهيفيدنا جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك




شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## assyrian girl (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

wowo very nice topic thx alot candy and God bless you and ur family


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> wowo very nice topic thx alot candy and God bless you and ur family



thank you  assyrian girl​


----------



## christin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

*ميرسي كتير علي الموضوع الهام ده
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي كتير علي الموضوع الهام ده
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

فعلا موضوع مهم جدا جدا

و نصائح فى غاية الروعة بس اكيد ينقصها شىء واحد

انها تعمل كل دة بمحبة مش غصب عنها

شكرا ليكى يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> فعلا موضوع مهم جدا جدا
> 
> و نصائح فى غاية الروعة بس اكيد ينقصها شىء واحد
> 
> ...



طبعا كل شىء لازم يكون اصله المحبه

لو غصب عنها  بلاش منه

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

كلام رائع الحمد للة اهل جوزي بعاد كتير


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



maria123 قال:


> كلام رائع الحمد للة اهل جوزي بعاد كتير



حتى لو قريبين

تعاملى معاهم بكل حب مثل اهلك

شكرااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Bethlehem2000 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*

موضوع رائع جدا بس لاسف ما بمشي مع الزمن الحالي ولايمكن لانه المجرب حاسس بكلامي .......مشكوريين


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟*



Bethlehem2000 قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا بس لاسف ما بمشي مع الزمن الحالي ولايمكن لانه المجرب حاسس بكلامي .......مشكوريين



الحقيقه انا مجربه

والنتيجه جمله جدا

ارجو المحاوله​


----------

